

Everything you need to know about recursion - BerislavLopac


======
pravj
Methinks, you forgot to add the link to the content. Correct?

~~~
BerislavLopac
Think again, my friend. ;-)

~~~
pravj
oops! silly me.

sorry, lesson learned.

> Never comment on HN when it's already 2 AM, you must be sleepy.

By the way, let's be more pedantic. It lakes the termination condition for
recursion.

